# Free Pattern Design Sources



## Gill (13 Apr 2007)

Sometimes we are stuck for new patterns to cut. There are often good free patterns available on the Internet if we search outside the scrolling world. For example, on this stencil site there are a variety of stencils that could easily be adapted for scroll saw work. You could also adapt the free stained glass patterns here.

Just make sure you comply with whatever terms of usage (if any) are on the websites  .

Gill


----------



## dovetail2007 (13 Apr 2007)

Cheers Gill - very handy indeed.
I think the Playing Card Suites could work well as a simple starter project 

All the best,

Sam


----------



## Taffy Turner (16 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the links Gill.

Some of those stained glass patterns look like they would make good beginners Intarsia patterns.

Regards

Gary


----------



## chef (4 Jan 2008)

dont you have pattern makers on site to make patterns from photos and such.
---------------------------chef---------------------


----------



## Gill (4 Jan 2008)

chef":uqdx262m said:


> dont you have pattern makers on site to make patterns from photos and such.


Indeed we do. We also have designers who can generate their own original patterns. However, since this forum does not have the resources to monitor potential copyright issues which might arise from derivative patterns such as photograph adaptations, it is forum policy that patterns should not be posted here.

If you wish to contact designers who work from photographs I suggest you browse a forum such as the MSN group, _Absolutely Free Scroll Saw Patterns_ or _Free Patterns by Design_. If you would like to learn how to create your own patterns from photographs there are plenty of good tutorials about; I particularly like Andy Deane's which explains principles that can be adapted for most graphics software.

Of course, if you just want to discuss the principles of pattern design or techniques, you're quite welcome to do so here. It's just that we're loathe to host any images which might create copyright issues.

Gill


----------



## chef (6 Jan 2008)

HI Gill no I use all of the sites that you have menstioned and they are fab sites and you make good friend from all over the world , Its just that this seems to be the only UK site for scrolling and the likes. we make patterns for all of them seems no problem there as loge as there is no copy rites, --------------------Chef---------------


----------

